# Perineal abscess



## Hibbs (Dec 2, 2015)

I & D of the perineal abscess I did code this 46050- 

My manager actually did say that 10061 should be used instead of the 46050, would this be correct?


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Dec 2, 2015)

Well 46050 is for Perianal, and not perineal. Two very different areas. I would say that your manager is correct.


----------

